

On why Indians do not buy online - Jagat
http://www.pluggd.in/why-indians-do-not-buy-online-297/

======
anovikov
That should be natural for any very poor country. Real reason is that per
capita GDP of India is barely 3% of American. So anyone with money to spend
can hire a lot of 'servants' and will not be used to self-service. Probably
most of internet users belong to this caste (which quite well may be a direct
rather than indirect meaning of the word).

------
parimm
I personally think that the reason that Indians don't but online is that India
is a predominantly a cash based society. We Indians have a aversion to using
electronic currency.

